# Salomon Dancehaul 2021



## Rip154

What do you say when someone rolls up with an Orca and claims to have the original? Btw, see you made it on the Salomon page.


----------



## lifeisgold

Rip154 said:


> What do you say when someone rolls up with an Orca and claims to have the original? Btw, see you made it on the Salomon page.


"Mine is shinny gold!"
Or
"Original? the word original can never be put in a sentence with someone who bought the orca!"
Or or
Darn, I had something for this.


----------



## garikgarik

Salomon started with Derby long before Orca then there was First Call. Dancehaul seems like a logical development of the fat and short story within Salomon. Basically every brand has the some sort of short and fat fun board, only Lib somehow advertised Orca for what the board has never been - a freeride board, adding sizes and increasing stiffness to support the freeride claim


----------



## drblast

Great review, thanks!


----------



## Yeahti87

Great review indeed. Great template, especially the Tweaks part!


----------



## BXNoob

Rode it just yesterday. My buddy wanted to try my Penta so we switched for a day. Great review ! A really fun board.


----------



## Rip154

I'm gonna get the racing red gt stripe version next year


----------



## ridethecliche

Rip154 said:


> I'm gonna get the racing red gt stripe version next year


Dancehaul... Redstripe.. When's the Jamaican flag version coming out?


----------



## Rip154

ridethecliche said:


> Dancehaul... Redstripe.. When's the Jamaican flag version coming out?


That's the Jah'Wolle


----------



## GDimac

Had the privilege of riding with @Phedder a couple szns ago, and can vouch for everything he describes in his rider specs esp. Totally rips and was an awesome guide for us at SSV (along with @ek9max). Solid write up ... OG Banker twinsies soon 🤓.


----------



## Paxford

TY @Phedder. On hardpack straightlining average afternoon crud what would you say is it's comfortable speed limit?


----------



## Snowdaddy

@Phedder Have you had the chance to try the old SickStick or First Call in the 151 size?


----------



## Phedder

Thanks for the positive reception guys, obviously a board people want to know more about! 



BXNoob said:


> Rode it just yesterday. My buddy wanted to try my Penta so we switched for a day. Great review ! A really fun board.


The Penta is definitely a board I'd love to try. Really anything Amplid, but that and the Surfari jump out to me the most. Feel free to add any Dancehaul thoughts you have!



GDimac said:


> Had the privilege of riding with @Phedder a couple szns ago, and can vouch for everything he describes in his rider specs esp. Totally rips and was an awesome guide for us at SSV (along with @ek9max). Solid write up ... OG Banker twinsies soon 🤓.


Thanks bud, that day was a blast! I'm itching for the Banker to arrive haha, gonna be fun figuring that board out after coming off this! Looking forward to some stiff full camber. Hope we can ride them together in a few weeks!



Paxford said:


> TY @Phedder. On hardpack straightlining average afternoon crud what would you say is it's comfortable speed limit?


Just checked through Strava for my Lake Louise days (I typically ride faster there, steeper overall mountain) and my top speed clocked was 93km/h, but that was a day I went early and rode solo, left around midday so I doubt it was choppy when I hit that. The other Lake day was 77km/h (all other days on it show 70-80km/h) and that day we barely rode groomers, I'm pretty sure I would have hit that trying to hold speed for a flatter run out from a good powder chute, where the bottom was definitely choppy but very light soft snow. I think speed limit is more rider than board, though I don't feel as comfortable or stable on this at top speeds compared to something stiffer and more camber. But I certainly don't think it needs a higher top speed hah. Not that I've ever been, but it wouldn't be my choice for AK heli lines. Most inbounds terrain/conditions, I don't think most capable people would want to go much faster than what the board is happy dealing with.



Snowdaddy said:


> @Phedder Have you had the chance to try the old SickStick or First Call in the 151 size?


I have but only at a demo event, I think it was the 2019 151 Sick Stick. I really wasn't a fan actually, only board that day I wanted to get off of (I rode the Speedway, Assassin Pro, and Niche Pyre that day too, loved them all) I would have only ridden 2 or 3 laps on it, but it felt planky. Overly stiff for it's intended purpose, meant to be short and nimble but it had almost no torsional flex and with the width that just didn't make sense. Tail had no pop without loading it very aggressively. I think I would have liked the First Call version being softer for a short fat, you have the first call right? I've ridden the 162 SickStick the year before and got on well enough with it then, pretty traditional feeling freeride style board but that 151 just felt wrong hah.


----------



## F1EA

I like the racing stripe. The board looks slick.

Makes me think of the Jones Stratos.... they seem somewhat similar in intended riding...


----------



## BXNoob

Phedder said:


> Thanks for the positive reception guys, obviously a board people want to know more about!
> 
> 
> The Penta is definitely a board I'd love to try. Really anything Amplid, but that and the Surfari jump out to me the most. Feel free to add any Dancehaul thoughts you have!
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, that day was a blast! I'm itching for the Banker to arrive haha, gonna be fun figuring that board out after coming off this! Looking forward to some stiff full camber. Hope we can ride them together in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> Just checked through Strava for my Lake Louise days (I typically ride faster there, steeper overall mountain) and my top speed clocked was 93km/h, but that was a day I went early and rode solo, left around midday so I doubt it was choppy when I hit that. The other Lake day was 77km/h (all other days on it show 70-80km/h) and that day we barely rode groomers, I'm pretty sure I would have hit that trying to hold speed for a flatter run out from a good powder chute, where the bottom was definitely choppy but very light soft snow. I think speed limit is more rider than board, though I don't feel as comfortable or stable on this at top speeds compared to something stiffer and more camber. But I certainly don't think it needs a higher top speed hah. Not that I've ever been, but it wouldn't be my choice for AK heli lines. Most inbounds terrain/conditions, I don't think most capable people would want to go much faster than what the board is happy dealing with.
> 
> 
> I have but only at a demo event, I think it was the 2019 151 Sick Stick. I really wasn't a fan actually, only board that day I wanted to get off of (I rode the Speedway, Assassin Pro, and Niche Pyre that day too, loved them all) I would have only ridden 2 or 3 laps on it, but it felt planky. Overly stiff for it's intended purpose, meant to be short and nimble but it had almost no torsional flex and with the width that just didn't make sense. Tail had no pop without loading it very aggressively. I think I would have liked the First Call version being softer for a short fat, you have the first call right? I've ridden the 162 SickStick the year before and got on well enough with it then, pretty traditional feeling freeride style board but that 151 just felt wrong hah.


For me, note that I only rode it one day, the Dancehaul reminded me A LOT of my Deep Thinker but wider and a little more performant. I usually dislike wider boards, they feel heavy to me (Its my fault, I have no clue how to handle wide boards) but I found the edge to edge really smooth and fast on this golden boy. For anyone that has seen some of my post, you know how much I love my DT, but the Dancehaul is like a more Freeride oriented version of it so I will probably have it in my quiver in one or two year (maybe/probably will replace the DT with it). Its also one of the best looking board in my opinion.


----------



## DownhillKrill

I'm thrilled to see your review of this sexy board, I'd definitely buy this before I go to my aunt's place to skii!


----------



## Rip154

DownhillKrill said:


> I'm thrilled to see your review of this sexy board, I'd definitely buy this before I go to my aunt's place to skii!


You're gonna do what?


----------



## Snow Hound

Rip154 said:


> You're gonna do what?


Skiis for speed, Dancehaul for attracting chicks in the bar. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Phedder said:


> Thanks for the positive reception guys, obviously a board people want to know more about!
> 
> 
> The Penta is definitely a board I'd love to try. Really anything Amplid, but that and the Surfari jump out to me the most. Feel free to add any Dancehaul thoughts you have!
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, that day was a blast! I'm itching for the Banker to arrive haha, gonna be fun figuring that board out after coming off this! Looking forward to some stiff full camber. Hope we can ride them together in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> Just checked through Strava for my Lake Louise days (I typically ride faster there, steeper overall mountain) and my top speed clocked was 93km/h, but that was a day I went early and rode solo, left around midday so I doubt it was choppy when I hit that. The other Lake day was 77km/h (all other days on it show 70-80km/h) and that day we barely rode groomers, I'm pretty sure I would have hit that trying to hold speed for a flatter run out from a good powder chute, where the bottom was definitely choppy but very light soft snow. I think speed limit is more rider than board, though I don't feel as comfortable or stable on this at top speeds compared to something stiffer and more camber. But I certainly don't think it needs a higher top speed hah. Not that I've ever been, but it wouldn't be my choice for AK heli lines. Most inbounds terrain/conditions, I don't think most capable people would want to go much faster than what the board is happy dealing with.
> 
> 
> I have but only at a demo event, I think it was the 2019 151 Sick Stick. I really wasn't a fan actually, only board that day I wanted to get off of (I rode the Speedway, Assassin Pro, and Niche Pyre that day too, loved them all) I would have only ridden 2 or 3 laps on it, but it felt planky. Overly stiff for it's intended purpose, meant to be short and nimble but it had almost no torsional flex and with the width that just didn't make sense. Tail had no pop without loading it very aggressively. I think I would have liked the First Call version being softer for a short fat, you have the first call right? I've ridden the 162 SickStick the year before and got on well enough with it then, pretty traditional feeling freeride style board but that 151 just felt wrong hah.


Yes, I have the First Call 151. It’s soft in all directions. The 162 is also soft.
The Dancehaul makes total sense to me... if there’s one complaint I have on the First Call it’s the nose. The bigger nose of the Dancehaul is tempting.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Great review....
Is there really a red one coming? I’d love a red snowboard.


----------



## Rip154

Well theres a white one at least, was hoping the other 3 sizes are red, blu and black. Unless they decide on one color each year.


----------



## Paxford

@Phedder you read my mind, holding speed for a flatter runout is exactly why I asked. ~75 kmh is enough to keep 99.9% of the traffic behind me in the traffic jam I ride in.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Rip154 said:


> Well theres a white one at least, was hoping the other 3 sizes are red, blu and black. Unless they decide on one color each year.


link?


----------



## Canuck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeisgold

I think that's probably shiny silver


----------



## robotfood99

Phedder said:


> *Tweaks:* Because I always have to think about tweaking things... And really the only changes I would make, and I'm crossing my fingers Salomon does this, is add a Pro version of it to their line. They have the Assassin Pro, Huck Knife Pro, have done Villain and Super 8 Pro etc. Give this board the same treatment, slightly lighter, stiffer, and snappier core with a higher end base.


I had the exact same thought. Seeing how well it has been received, I am almost certain they will roll out a Pro soon. 

Great review. Nice pics, too. 



F1EA said:


> Makes me think of the Jones Stratos.... they seem somewhat similar in intended riding...


From my limited time on both, Stratos was a little more lively, even slightly bucky in uneven terrain. Dancehaul was smoother, probably because of the width but also the construction seemed mellower.


----------



## Rip154

Canuck said:


> View attachment 156155
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh damn, that's kinda ugly. Looked better on the other drawing. Red and white top would be awesome.


----------



## DownhillKrill

Rip154 said:


> Well theres a white one at least, was hoping the other 3 sizes are red, blu and black. Unless they decide on one color each year.


I wonder when will they sell the other color variants? I badly want the red one.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I would totally ride that silver dancehaul, I can practically see the cocaine residue on it!
Still haven’t seen the red one, where can I check that out?


----------



## juhyou

great review.
This was the first board i wanted this season and the only one i havnt got!
ive eyed it off time and again but went for different oiptions. yes the Y 157, nidecker ultralight 158 , telos backslash 153, ,, etcetc..... i just dinth think this wud be a stable enough baord with enough stiffness to hold up in good pow as a nall rounder, the ones i ahve are fine but im still looking for a better option.
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm u might just have pushed me back to this.

in a word. you think this cud handle heavy (112 kg) and be a daqily driver in al but great conds ?
im still looking for a fun stick that doesnt buck about


----------



## Snow Hound

Ed Leigh off BBC's Ski Sunday loving his apparently.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ3HhUfn1zq/


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Holy shit that guy must’ve been drunk...


----------



## Phedder

juhyou said:


> in a word. you think this cud handle heavy (112 kg) and be a daqily driver in al but great conds ?
> im still looking for a fun stick that doesnt buck about


If you're looking for fun and playful at that weight then it will do the job well, but edgehold on firmer snow will definitely be lacking, but that's just the physics of it. For a board under 160cm that you could still have fun on in most conditions I'd say it's a good pick, just factor in you've got an extra 22kg on me. What did you think about those other boards you tried? I'd think the Optimistic would be better suited than the Y?


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Great review, so much details!

@Yeahti87 I hate you now for not showing me this board first  That used one was a fcking steal


----------



## Yeahti87

snow & pow adventures said:


> Great review, so much details!
> 
> @Yeahti87 I hate you now for not showing me this board first  That used one was a fcking steal


Doesn’t matter who owns it, my bud will let you ride it  Once we can ride again...


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Yeahti87 said:


> Doesn’t matter who owns it, my bud will let you ride it  Once we can ride again...


Yeah, but after reading this post...I want to OWN it xDDD 
Seems similar to my Dropout, I need to test it ASAP.


----------



## DownhillKrill

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Holy shit that guy must’ve been drunk...


Pretty much yeah. 😂😂


----------



## supern00b

How does this compare to the Korua TF? I'm torn between Dancehaul or Trannyfinder 157s...


----------



## Phedder

supern00b said:


> How does this compare to the Korua TF? I'm torn between Dancehaul or Trannyfinder 157s...


Very different boards. What type of riding are you wanting to do, and where do you ride? I haven't ridden the TF but really want to! Been tempted to buy a 163 Stealth. 
Dancehaul is going to be the most versatile, Trannyfinder will definitely be more aggressive. It's got more camber, more stiffness, more edge, more sidecut. If you want to charge around the mountain and lay trenches go with the TF. If you want to charge around the mountain, lay trenches, but do it in a playful way, hit the park and ride switch more, go with the dancehaul.


----------



## supern00b

Phedder said:


> Very different boards. What type of riding are you wanting to do, and where do you ride? I haven't ridden the TF but really want to! Been tempted to buy a 163 Stealth.
> Dancehaul is going to be the most versatile, Trannyfinder will definitely be more aggressive. It's got more camber, more stiffness, more edge, more sidecut. If you want to charge around the mountain and lay trenches go with the TF. If you want to charge around the mountain, lay trenches, but do it in a playful way, hit the park and ride switch more, go with the dancehaul.


Thanks for the response. So I currently have a 163w K2 Broadcast which is my hard-charger. I wanted something to balance that out with something more playful that can do pow/trees well, but also charge when needed. I don't do any park/switch (for now).


----------



## Yeahti87

I’ve ridden the Dancehaul (not as much as Phedder but my limited time on it is 100 % how he reviewed it) and I own CR 59 and 64, ridden Pencil 64 and Otto 61. Very different boards like he said.
CR and Pencil are very similar to the TF, the shape difference doesn’t change much on piste apart from a slightly more upkick on the TF and Pencil compared to the CR.


----------



## supern00b

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve ridden the Dancehaul (not as much as Phedder but my limited time on it is 100 % how he reviewed it) and I own CR 59 and 64, ridden Pencil 64 and Otto 61. Very different boards like he said.
> CR and Pencil are very similar to the TF, the shape difference doesn’t change much on piste apart from a slightly more upkick on the TF and Pencil compare to the CR.


Is the stiffness between the TF and DH really that different? They are both rated at medium flex...

Would it be a bad idea to have both, and sell my 163W instead?


----------



## Yeahti87

supern00b said:


> Is the stiffness between the TF and DH really that different? They are both rated at medium flex...
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to have both, and sell my 163W instead?


Both have a progressive flex so stiffer tail but that progressiveness is way stronger in the TF. Apart from that the TF is noticeably stiffer overall, so the closer you are to the tail on the Korua, the bigger the difference. The DH is also much softer torsionally. 

If you can actually carve, not scarve when the sidecut radius doesn’t matter and a 6~~ m sidecut feels good at long high speed ‚carves’, you will also notice how different the sidecuts between the DH and TF are.

I haven’t ridden the Broadcast, didn’t even flex it. The only thing I can say is that I see K2 rates it 7 flex, same as K2 Simple Pleasures. IF this is consistent within K2 lineup (not always the case), it will be much softer than a Korua. I would rate the K2 Simple Pleasures I’ve ridden like 6/10 flex and Koruas a 7,5/10 overall feel. I’m almost certain that your Broadcast is more playful than the TF.


----------



## Phedder

supern00b said:


> Thanks for the response. So I currently have a 163w K2 Broadcast which is my hard-charger. I wanted something to balance that out with something more playful that can do pow/trees well, but also charge when needed. I don't do any park/switch (for now).


Sounds like The Dancehaul would definitely fit then, though it is also well suited to the park. Some other options could be the Rome Stalefish or Service Dog depending on how stiff you want it. Bataleon Party Wave Plus as well? Lots of short fats would compliment a 163W well.


----------



## SushiLover

@Phedder 
comparing DH to the Super 8 in terms of carving? which one is a better carver in your opinion since you rode both. I have a first call 157 and I like the flex of that board. I keep reading the 151 first call is the closest to the DH. The first call is no longer in Salomon's line. What I like about the specs of the Super 8 is the back foot camber and it's a mid wide board but I'm not sure about the flex especially torsional flex. Boards that I own with similar shape and profile are the Telos B/S and Rome Pow Division 153. There might be a big overlap with the Telos B/S (very similar specs as the DH). Do you think the Super 8 is a better option and less overlap than the DH? I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Phedder

SushiLover said:


> @Phedder
> comparing DH to the Super 8 in terms of carving? which one is a better carver in your opinion since you rode both. I have a first call 157 and I like the flex of that board. I keep reading the 151 first call is the closest to the DH. The first call is no longer in Salomon's line. What I like about the specs of the Super 8 is the back foot camber and it's a mid wide board but I'm not sure about the flex especially torsional flex. Boards that I own with similar shape and profile are the Telos B/S and Rome Pow Division 153. There might be a big overlap with the Telos B/S (very similar specs as the DH). Do you think the Super 8 is a better option and less overlap than the DH? I'd love to hear your thoughts.


Yeah sounds like you've got some overlap with the Dancehaul so unless you specifically want another short-fat style board I'd go the Super 8. It's also a better choice for carving by far, longer sidecut and more effective edge. The flex between them is fairly similar.


----------



## talm222

> I'd for sure buy the 157 Dancehaul Pro for All Mountain duties, and a 152 regular Dancehaul for party boarding and playful days.


@Phedder I am "usually" around 195-200 lbs, 5'8". Do you think I will be okay with a 152 Dancehaul? 
Some background: I usually ride a 158 Yes Typo. Looking for something shorter more agile/fun. I compared the width of the 2 boards, and the Dancehaul is just a little wider. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phedder

talm222 said:


> @Phedder I am "usually" around 195-200 lbs, 5'8". *Do you think I will be okay with a 152 Dancehaul?*
> Some background: I usually ride a 158 Yes Typo. Looking for something shorter more agile/fun. I compared the width of the 2 boards, and the Dancehaul is just a little wider.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I really hope so because I've got one sitting in plastic right now hah. If you're looking for more agile and playful than your 158 Typo then I think it'd be a great fit. I'm confident I'll have a lot of fun on the 152, but I know it'll have its limits compared to my 157.


----------



## garikgarik

talm222 said:


> @Phedder I am "usually" around 195-200 lbs, 5'8". Do you think I will be okay with a 152 Dancehaul?
> Some background: I usually ride a 158 Yes Typo. Looking for something shorter more agile/fun. I compared the width of the 2 boards, and the Dancehaul is just a little wider.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am about the same weight/height tested 152 beginning of last season. I have 151 salomon derby, 157 assassin, 163 super 8. This felt as agile as 151, and as springy and capable as an assassin mixed with super 8. Tail is sturdier than the nose. I guess in the size 152 it would substitute both derby and assassin as an the easy allmountain freestyle snowboard


----------



## talm222

> I really hope so because I've got one sitting in plastic right now hah.


Haha! Thanks @Phedder ! No need to return mine then.



> I guess in the size 152 it would substitute both derby and assassin as an the easy allmountain freestyle snowboard


Thanks @garikgarik. Pretty much what I am looking for.


----------



## ridethecliche

@Phedder 

Have you spend any time on the 152 DH now? I have a potential trade offer with someone offering me a 147 DH for a 147 orca and I'm tempted. I'm 5'10 170-175 (goal weight 165) and size 8 boots. I know the sidecuts on these are on the lower side (7ish), but I'm leery of sizing up too much and ending up with too huge a WW.


----------



## Phedder

Not yet, just pulled it out of the wrapper and waxed it for my coming days off then got an invite to Revelstoke. It's the last board in my quiver I'd be taking there hah, Wednesday afternoon I might be able to get on it.

A riding buddy who's 5'8 150-160ish had the 147 last season, loved it but ended up snapping it under the rear binding on a tail heavy landing. He now has the 152 and loves it even more. 

147 -> 152 is the biggest size jump in terms of dimensions, waist goes from 255 to 264. It's a unisex board but the 143 and 147 are definitely built with females in mind and the 152 and 157 males in mind, IMO. Obviously you could still ride the 147 and have a blast if you're looking for a playful party board you can manhandle around the mountain and flick through the trees. But if you want something you could take a more all mountain approach on I'd say you definitely want the 152.


----------



## robotfood99

@ridethecliche FYI, I am 5'9 160 size 8 and loved the 152 DH.


----------



## Phedder

ridethecliche said:


> @Phedder
> 
> Have you spend any time on the 152 DH now? I have a potential trade offer with someone offering me a 147 DH for a 147 orca and I'm tempted. I'm 5'10 170-175 (goal weight 165) and size 8 boots. I know the sidecuts on these are on the lower side (7ish), but I'm leery of sizing up too much and ending up with too huge a WW.


Spent around 5 hours yesterday and today on the 152 DH at Sunshine, had a blast and it's exactly what I wanted it to be. So much more agile with the narrower width compared to my 157, very playful, wants to pop and spin off everything, which I expected given it's the shortest I've ridden in 2 seasons I think. Will be a blast as a spring slush party board and for days I decide to lap the park or do full sidehit hunting runs all day. Can feel the short length and tight sidecut when pushing it at higher speeds but that's not the type of riding I bought it for. It is easy to overpower though, really had to be conscious of that while buttering but that's because I'm usually on relatively stiff boards. Unfortunately I *really* want the 152 DH pro now but it's Evo exclusive and I can't bring myself to pay retail for it when I get the regular dancehaul so cheap.

What did you end up doing with the trade?


----------



## ridethecliche

@Phedder 

I'm going to ride the orca once out west before deciding to sell or trade it. I think I'll probably just sell it. I honestly don't know if I can get behind the idea of riding a 148 frequently at all. Something 150+ even volume shifted sounds like it would have a lot more utility for me. 

The 147 DH has a max rider weight of about 185. I'm not sure if I want to be that close to it at 170-175ish right now. My ideal weight is like 160-165 and I'll get back to it in a bit, but still just the idea of riding such a short board is a bit wild to me. My fiance rides a 147 dd and weighs like 50lbs less!



robotfood99 said:


> @ridethecliche FYI, I am 5'9 160 size 8 and loved the 152 DH.


Yeah, I ride a 156 all mountain board, but have also ridden a 158 as a daily and they were both fine. Sizing down to a 147 just feels like too much. I think @MrDavey2Shoes likes the 147 party platter, but I think the waist width on that is 26.2 vs 255 on the DH. DH does have a tighter sidecut so I think I'd be okay with the 152 even if the WW is a bit much for me. Would be nice if it had a hair more taper though, but the sidecut prolly makes up for it!


----------



## woodhouse

Reading this is solidifying my decision to get the dancehaul! I'm 185lbs definitely want the 152...am stuck between the regular or pro...wanted the pro but don't want to pay full price and it's been sold out on evo anyway...

Anyone come across a deal on a 152 send it this way!


----------



## Nelsnow

I just got the pro last week. 5’8” and about 195 lbs. size 9.5 boot. Got a couple laps on it and had a blast. I want to ride it a fair bit more before I really give my 2 cents, but initial impressions were very positive.


----------



## Craig64




----------



## woodhouse

I found this year's model in a 152 (Not the pro) for $275... I'm going to grab that just in time for my trip to mt bachelor next week!


----------



## 16gkid

My regular 152 is showing up tomorrow, can't wait to take it out, just trying to figure out if i mount up the now drives or the burton mala's


----------



## woodhouse

16gkid said:


> My regular 152 is showing up tomorrow, can't wait to take it out, just trying to figure out if i mount up the now drives or the burton mala's


I'll be putting my malavitas on mine. But i wanted to try some now bindings!


----------



## Scalpelman

woodhouse said:


> I found this year's model in a 152 (Not the pro) for $275... I'm going to grab that just in time for my trip to mt bachelor next week!


Nice score! Was it a used listing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

woodhouse said:


> I found this year's model in a 152 (Not the pro) for $275... I'm going to grab that just in time for my trip to mt bachelor next week!


New!? Spilllll!


----------



## woodhouse

Scalpelman said:


> Nice score! Was it a used listing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ridethecliche said:


> New!? Spilllll!


I should have clarified that better, its lightly used, found it on FB marketplace!


----------



## ridethecliche

Still sick. Can't wait to see what ya think!


----------



## 16gkid

Maybe I've just gotten used to my very damp Niseko pleasures, but man the dancehaul has so much snap to it!


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> Maybe I've just gotten used to my very damp Niseko pleasures, but man the dancehaul has so much snap to it!


Hold up. So it's not just me? I feel like my SP has little to no snap to it. Glad to know it's a 'feature' and not my 'flaw'! heh.


----------



## Nelsnow

FYI for everyone, Salomon just restocked all sizes and I found a coupon code that dropped the price to like $357.


----------



## ridethecliche

Nelsnow said:


> FYI for everyone, Salomon just restocked all sizes and I found a coupon code that dropped the price to like $357.


Um... wanna share?


----------



## Nelsnow

ridethecliche said:


> Um... wanna share?


JRD937MD77ND


----------



## Nelsnow

Nelsnow said:


> JRD937MD77ND


----------



## Jkb818

So tempting... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsnow

Jkb818 said:


> So tempting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie, I bought 2. Nobody tell my wife lol.


----------



## LeDe

Nelsnow said:


> Not gonna lie, I bought 2. Nobody tell my wife lol.


Dont worry. But I'll probably tell mine, she'll be happy I only get 1 new board this year.


----------



## SushiLover

Nelsnow said:


> Not gonna lie, I bought 2. Nobody tell my wife lol.


What size?


----------



## Nelsnow

SushiLover said:


> What size?


152 &157


----------



## 16gkid

You can make all kinds of shapes with this board, so lively, and the base has held up so far to some harsh carving on made made shit. Great deal if you can get it for 3 fiddy!


----------



## rayt100

Nelsnow said:


> FYI for everyone, Salomon just restocked all sizes and I found a coupon code that dropped the price to like $357.


Thanks, I got the deal on a 152


----------



## ridethecliche

@MrDavey2Shoes 
Party platter replacement


----------



## ctoma

Great deal with the discount code! Thinking about picking up one for my son, what size for 150 lbs, 7.5 boot?


----------



## Nelsnow

ctoma said:


> Great deal with the discount code! Thinking about picking up one for my son, what size for 150 lbs, 7.5 boot?


I would want to know a little bit more about his level of experience and his riding style & preferences. Most likely a 147.


----------



## ctoma

He's been riding for 9-10 years, mostly in Michigan with an annual trip to CO or UT, would consider him a strong intermediate rider. Current deck is an older (maybe 2016?) Lib Tech T.Rice Pro 153cm. Not a park rat, only likes to hit small jumps and side hits. Likes cruising groomers, tries to lay down some carves, and goes off trail when we're in CO/UT (not much powder in MI).


----------



## Phedder

ctoma said:


> Great deal with the discount code! Thinking about picking up one for my son, what size for 150 lbs, 7.5 boot?


7.5 boot definitely the 147 unless he wants all that width that the jump to 152 gives.


----------



## Nelsnow

ctoma said:


> He's been riding for 9-10 years, mostly in Michigan with an annual trip to CO or UT, would consider him a strong intermediate rider. Current deck is an older (maybe 2016?) Lib Tech T.Rice Pro 153cm. Not a park rat, only likes to hit small jumps and side hits. Likes cruising groomers, tries to lay down some carves, and goes off trail when we're in CO/UT (not much powder in MI).


If it was me, I would go with a 147 at that weight. If he wants more edge hold and stability I'm sure you could make a 152 work. I'm 190 lbs and a size 9 boot went with a 152 for more playfulness and a 157 for deeper days or faster riding.


----------



## Jkb818

How about 140 lbs with size 9s...147 sounds so small to me. My storm chaser is that length but it’s crazy wide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsnow

Jkb818 said:


> How about 140 lbs with size 9s...147 sounds so small to me. My storm chaser is that length but it’s crazy wide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At that weight, you’re taking it into more true freeride ish territory in the ‘52. I guess it depends on what you want it for. You’re going to lose a lot of the playfulness, but I’m sure you could make it work.


----------



## Scalpelman

Nelsnow said:


> JRD937MD77ND


Aw shit I just couldn’t resist. 147 on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsnow

Scalpelman said:


> Aw shit I just couldn’t resist. 147 on the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you able to utilize the discount code I posted above on Salomon’s website?

Gets you about $100 off.


----------



## Nelsnow

Nelsnow said:


> Were you able to utilize the discount code I posted above on Salomon’s website?
> 
> Gets you about $100 off.


Just re-read your reply. 🤦🏼‍♂️ Ride on!!!


----------



## Scalpelman

Nelsnow said:


> Just re-read your reply.  Ride on!!!


25%!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeisgold

Hmmm... Looking at the dancehaul vs yes hybrid anyone ride both?

This is going to be my tree cheetah but also my most freestyle board. Leaning a little bit towards the hybrid because- freestyle. But feeling the dancehaul cuz I like to go fast after a a nice glade run.


----------



## Nelsnow

Haven’t ridden the hybrid yet. Have heard good things about it as a tree board and in general. Have been thinking about picking one up. Will give a comparison if I do.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I hate stickers - but I'd grab this - still hard to go past that new price with the discount code


----------



## Scalpelman

Newest member of the family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsnow

Scalpelman said:


> Newest member of the family
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She’s beautiful!


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> Newest member of the family
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh snap! Can't wait to try this one! 
😂😂😂


----------



## OneRadDad

I guess I should ride mine more to see if I truly like it or not. I feel it's a little too soft for me but maybe I messed up getting the 143 at 140 lbs sz 7 boot.


----------



## Nelsnow

OneRadDad said:


> I guess I should ride mine more to see if I truly like it or not. I feel it's a little too soft for me but maybe I messed up getting the 143 at 140 lbs sz 7 boot.


I think it depends on what’s in your quiver and where it fits. If it was me, I think you’d be fine going up to the 147 for a little more stiffness & stability. 143 more of a true screw around deck/party board.


----------



## OneRadDad

Nelsnow said:


> I think it depends on what’s in your quiver and where it fits. If it was me, I think you’d be fine going up to the 147 for a little more stiffness & stability. 143 more of a true screw around deck/party board.


I have a 152 Ravine Select for my pow/freeride deck, 149 Yes Typo as my all mountain daily, and yeah, thinking of keeping the 143 Dancehaul for a spring/party board deck.


----------



## Nelsnow

OneRadDad said:


> I have a 152 Ravine Select for my pow/freeride deck, 149 Yes Typo as my all mountain daily, and yeah, thinking of keeping the 143 Dancehaul for a spring/party board deck.


Sounds about right to me. If they make a Dancehaul Pro in the other sizes next season, you could look into that as well.

I have both and prefer the pro due to the stiffness when conditions are harder/crustier and the softer regular version in softer snow/slushy conditions.


----------



## YawgooBread

Just got one of these and I am itching to give it a try. Question, will it absolutely fold on large jumps?


----------



## Nelsnow

YawgooBread said:


> Just got one of these and I am itching to give it a try. Question, will it absolutely fold on large jumps?


If you land too tail heavy, it may not love that, but I found it adequate for at least medium-large-ish jumps.


----------



## YawgooBread

Nelsnow said:


> If you land too tail heavy, it may not love that, but I found it adequate for at least medium-large-ish jumps.


Ah ok, thanks for the input. I tend to be pretty consistent when it comes to landing bolts, but a little worried about learning new stuff off of bigger features with it. Stripped my quiver down and got rid of my primary park board (outsiders) for this. Thinking I may regret that.


----------



## Phedder

YawgooBread said:


> Ah ok, thanks for the input. I tend to be pretty consistent when it comes to landing bolts, but a little worried about learning new stuff off of bigger features with it. Stripped my quiver down and got rid of my primary park board (outsiders) for this. Thinking I may regret that.


I used to have an Outsiders briefly as well, they're not that far apart flex wise but obviously there's much less tail to land with on the Dancehaul. Landing bolts you'll be fine. I actually downsized to the 152 as it made more sense with my quiver to put it further into that party board category. Rode it a lot in the spring which is when I ride more park, no issues off large jumps, I don't venture to the XL line anymore. I do notice the shorter length and rocker tip and tail when stopping the rotation on landings, I'm more likely to revert out of a spin on the Dancehaul than my longer full camber decks, takes more precision to lock in an edge on landing I guess.


----------



## Etienne

Got two days on my 52. It was typical opening days: few runs, a bit crowded, fresh snow with a bit of tracks to made that quicly turns into soft moguls and me wanting to do fun carves, flat tricks and sidehits, gently getting back the hang of it. And for that the board is plain perfect. It goes through anything, pops everywhere (espacially in and out of turns), sits into a carve super easily. It's super forgiving, you can really ride it without giving any f* about anything, which is really fun. Really wants to you to jump into anything carelessly, not driving it with finesse.

It's a very different ride from what I'm used to, but I felt comfortable right off the bat. It's more stable and feel stiffer underfoot than thought it would, especially for a 52, although it's not that stiff. It really locks into the carve—which has its pro and cons, but definitely is fun.

I set it up one insert wider than reference, which was great. I tried reference stance a bit because the camber part is precisely under foot, but it didn't change enough and was definitely to narrow for me. It never felt I lacked tail/nose whatsoever, so I think I'm really good with that stance and on the 52 overall. It has less overlap with my Asymulator than I thought it would, which is great!

I'll see how it handles more speed/steepness, but I think it's gonna see a lot of days!


----------

